# Fun on Icetrack



## TeroV (Aug 3, 2001)




----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: Fun on Icetrack (TeroV)*

everyone in finland drives like rally drivers. i gotta do somethin like that some time


----------



## dadrew (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah, wow that looks like fun!
http://video.google.com/videop...128&q


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (dadrew)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

